# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  M. Aurantiaca Breeding Project

## TerrariumExtension

Earlier this year I acquired a 5.5 ratio group of Golden Mantellas. I believe they were a late 2013 imports. Patience has paid off..... so far!

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on your breeding success  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## ColleenT

wow, awesome. congrats!

----------

